# Best Lubricant



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

With the weather getting colder and such what is the best lubricant or what do you use to oil your gun. Of course now I shoot a Benelli, so no wise guy remarks. LOL 
:lol:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Dry Teflon spray. It won't attract dirt or other crap.

H2OfowlND


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I use Gun Treatment G-96 spray and nothing else on my Benelli.Easiest shotgun there is to clean.....5 minutes.Just take it apart and spray on the action until it drips off.Wipe it off and put it back together.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

There are a number of good lubes on the market today. My personal favorites are FP-10,Kroil,TriFlo and Breakfree. Two reasons I chose them is the tacifiers they use do not gel and turn gummy when temps drop down in the teens and single digits. I will dig around in the computer disks I have and see if I can find a couple articles regarding formulations and how temps affect them.

For example there are many products that are called or advertised as dry silicone spray. In mild temps they work equally, but not so in the colder temps or for that matter higher temps as well.

One product I will not use is Rem Oil in liquid or spray can, it is one of the worst products for changing into a gummy mess I have ever seen or used.I carry in my blind bag a can of WD40 and Breakfree for use in the field in an emergency. If my shotgun would become submerged I would use the WD40 on it first then lube it with the Breakfree, also carry them as aids for hunting partners in getting them through a hunt.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

TW25B oil or grease. 
better to run wet and dirty than dry. wet and dirty, sandy etc will still run. dry will not


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Striped1, you are one of the few I have ever heard of using TW25B other than myself. Great stuff, temp range is -95 to +450. Covers our weather. A little light film, very light, will last a long time and stay smooth and not gum up. It is hard to clean off, you need to use a good solvent. It is the best lube I have ever used. Much better than Hobbs, CLP, LSAT or any of the major brands out there. Not cheap but worth it. Lasr I checked a 2 oz tube was around 9 dollars. A 2 oz tube will last a few seasons. This stuff was made to use on an eletrically fired 50 cal machine gun that fires 1025 rounds a minute so the specs for it are high.
If I have been in the rain or weapon gets wet I just spray it down with WD-40 to protect the metal and displace the water then wipe it off. WD 40 will not deteriorate the TW 25B. Just look it up on the internet and you can find the wholesaler or a store.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ballistol.

Only thing ive seen that keeps auto-loaders (shotgun or rifle) going for winter time coyotes. Only thing I use in any of my guns now.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

KY seems to work wonders no matter what the conditions are outdoors


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TSI 301 is another of those synthetics that work from -95 to +450 as someone else mentioned. Use it in your action, and inside barrel
For the outside of action and barrel to prevent rust nothing beats CorrosionX. It withstands salt water for months. You may have to purchase it factory direct. 1-800-638-7361 it is out of Dallas, Texas www.corrosionX.com


----------



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

LPS 1-- sold at most stores in automotive isle--fleet farm. Great lubricant--Gunsmith at Gander mtn told me about it. Have been using it for 10 years on my SBE. Great results.

shig


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

BreakFree CLP is good stuff also.
As far as the SBE, I took off my butt stock, removed the butt plate with a 1/2" socket, removed the nut that holds the spring with a 11/16" socket and cleaned the heck out of the spring and tube.
The day before I cleaned it it was REALLY slow. The day I cleaned it it was 25 degrees and it cycled like a champ!!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> One product I will not use is Rem Oil in liquid or spray can, it is one of the worst products for changing into a gummy mess I have ever seen or used..


10-4!!

Rem oil is the worst stuff for firearms during cold weather.. Guys that use it are always asking if anyone has some...

Pro-Tec Oil, BreakFree and G-96 is the best stuff you can get..
I see other guys using WD-40, not good either, its a solvent and has no lubricating purpose..


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

After reading the post I went and bought some LPS1 and tried it on my pump for trap last night. Was very happy with the colder weather and performance. Last week used Rem Oil and could tell right away the action was tight in the cold weather. Not at all the case with LPS1. Will be using it on my SBE II next week in Dakota. Thanks!


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

waterfowler7 said:


> KY seems to work wonders no matter what the conditions are outdoors


Cant argue that point. flovored **** is an added bonus. They even make heating on contact for those really dry cold days.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Anybody know where I can pick up some break-free in Fargo? I have been looking for it for a couple weeks and keep coming up short?


----------



## ndducknut (Nov 24, 2008)

Hopps 9 has always been good to me..


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone tried graphite powder. The guy at L & M said he uses it all the time for late duck and goose. Just use WD40 let it dry and then apply graphite powder with Q-tip? Your thoughts?


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

hoppes on my sbe. lately i have been useing the preoiled rags. I just disassemble and wipe it leaves just enough oil. the only time i have had trouble with my sbe is when hunting in heavy snowfall and it will ice up.


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

Kroil in the action....May sound left field but I use bore butter on most of my guns on the outside.....on guns with some grain to the metal it seasons em just like a frying pan....works well on polished metal too just not the same as the grainy metal.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

shig said:


> LPS 1-- sold at most stores in automotive isle--fleet farm. Great lubricant--Gunsmith at Gander mtn told me about it. Have been using it for 10 years on my SBE. Great results.
> 
> shig


X2.

It is about as good as it gets. Also will not harm the stocks or any other metalwork you have on the gun.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Maverick said:


> Anybody know where I can pick up some break-free in Fargo? I have been looking for it for a couple weeks and keep coming up short?


Bergs has it, I picked up a small blind bag bottle and a spray can as well. The southern boys I will be hunting with next week always seem to have a hic up or two the first couple days!


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

No wonder my SBE got sticky in the freezing weather last week. As soon as I am done writing this, I'm going to go to my tool bag and throw away the can of Rem Oil. 
Also, a gun smith told me the WD-40 is terible for guns. It attracts dirt like glue. I have not used WD-40 in ten years. Is that true?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Better yet,check this out guys,"http://www.eguns.com/MPro7_Products/mpro7_products.html" thumbs up from the boyz over in the sand pit,cleans as it cycles,won't build up like teflon and other oils,tri flow is great for break action shotguns,but for semi's this works great,read on and check out the stats,"one little dab will do on your feeder lever and action slid on that benelli.

Tim


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

how about you try the benelli oil you get with the gun. works for me, and in hunt many days below freezing


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Winchester suggested Breakfree CLP for my SX-3


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

You can find Break-Free at Scheels or Gander and I'm sure a couple other places in Fargo. A big spray can of CLP will run about $11 or $12.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I ordered my CLP on the net, 12oz can 10.00. Botach Tactical I think was the site


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I have seen a dry AR that wouldn't run lubed with vagisil run for quite a while w/o a problem.

wet and dirty is much better than dry and dirty.

As an aside, the story last week about M4s crapping out and causing soldiers to die is BS. It is totally a lube problem. In boot camp you are taught to have a spotless, dry weapon for inspection. The M4 should be run wet. All weapons run better wet. A glock will run dry, but it will run forever lubed


----------

